# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  فيفي تطالب الشعب المصري بالصبر وشعبولا يعبر عن موقفه باغنية!

## الحصن نيوز

*ما* زالت ثورة الشباب المصري والمظاهرات في  ميدان التحرير وسط القاهرة مستمرة منذ اسابيع، ولم يتراجع الشباب المصري عن  التظاهرات من اجل اسقاط حكم مبارك، وقد انقسم الفنانين ما بين مؤيد ومعارض  لمبارك، الا ان الفنانة المصرية فيفي عبده عبرت عن استيائها من استمرار  التظاهرات الشعبية في ميدان التحرير، مؤكدة ان ما فعله الشباب بثورتهم يعد  انجازا عظيما لمستقبل مصر. هذا وطالبت الشباب بالصبر على الحكومة الجديدة  بعدما استجابت لمطالبهم، حيث قالت: "ان الجنين في بطن الأم يتكون في 9  أشهر، وربنا خلق الدنيا في 6 أيام".

كما عبرت فيفي عن انزعاجها من الاهانات التي وجهها  البعض للرئيس مبارك، مشيرة الى انه حكم مصر لسنوات طويلة وحافظ على شبابها  من الدخول في حروب. 
شعبولا: يا برادعي يا مولعها كبّر دماغك وسعها!


من جهته قام شعبان عبدالرحيم بتسجيل أغنية بمناسبة ثورة الشباب بميدان التحرير تقول كلماتها:


*25 ميدان التحرير يوم هنعيش نفتكره كتير
عايزين بقى نفتكره بخير ونعيش ونفرح بالتغيير
يا برادعي ياللي مولعها كبّر دماغك وسعه
اكفاية العراق واللي عملتو دي مصر مش هتوقعها
شبابنا ده عاقل وكبير ياللي في ميدان التحرير
العالم متربص بينا وشعبنا بقى وضعه خطير
عملتوا ثورة جميلة بجد بشكل حضاري معملوش حد
بس فيه ناس بتقيد في النار وعايزة اللي عملتوه يتهد
مشاكلكو هتتحل أوام ومفيش تاني مسؤول هينام
ارحموا مصر ده ربنا نفسه خلق الدنيا في ست ايام
وقفتكم في ميدان التحرير خلت ناس تشمت وكتير
وناس ليها مصالح خاصة نطقت بعد ما كانوا صراصير
ثورتكم أهدافها قوية عايزين عدالة وحرية
لما دخل بينكم الأحزاب قلبت بفوضة وهمجية
أهالينا كلها مخنوقة فرحتنا صبحت مسروقة
متسمعوش من حد غريب ديه ناس دخيلة ومزقوقة
ديه خطط قعدوا ورسموها عشان بلدنا يهدوها
شوفوا الجزيرة بتعمل ايه بتساعد اللي بيهدوه* 

*قاعدين يكبروا في الحكايات وكل يوم فتنة وإشاعات
متدوهمش الفرصة كفاية ده الميدان مليان كاميرات
صورتكم كانت صوت أكتر أشرف من العملة وأطهر
بلاش تمشوا ورا الكداب اسمعوا لشيخ الأزهر
يا شبابنا يا ضي عنينا العملا كترم حولينا وقفتقوا في ميدان التحرير هتفرج الدنيا علينا
كفاية كده خليكوا واعيين في عُملا بنكم لناس تانيين
هما اللي ولعوا في الأقسام وسيبوا عليكم المساجين
حرقوا في مساكن ومزارع دخلوا البيوت نازل طالع
عشان شرفنا وأهالينا كلنا في الشارع
يا شبابنا فك واتحرك دول دخلوا وسطينا بالمرة
هيخربوها علينا وهما ليهم فلل وفلوس بره
خلاص هنبدأ عهد جديد ولا توريث بقى ولا تجديد
سيبوا الحكومة تشوف أحوالنا ده مفيش حد في بيته سعيد
متقلبوش الفرحة كابوس وأوباما افندي علينا يدوس
فرحنا أوي بللي عملتوه بس لو زادت هنلوص
حاجات كتير منها شكينا والمسؤولين اسيوا علين
الكن فيه حلم بيتحقق بلاش نضيعوا بادينا
بلاش نضيعوا بادينا بلاش نضيعوا بادينا.. بس خلاص*


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

